# What is max cut off temp/time for white shirts?



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone. I got myself another "oopsie" situation tonight. I was trying to put a transfer on a pure white, 100% cotton Gildan tshirt. This particular design needs high temp and time. So I used 400 F and 12 seconds, hot peel. 

After I did that I could see a faint darker outline everywhere the press touched the shirt around the transfer paper. I did press some black burnout tees just before that, but I assume the top plate was clean. So that means I must have actually scorched the tee a bit, right?

Is there a max temp you can use on a white tee before you risk doing this? And/or a time limit too? I did not use a Teflon sheet, need to get me one. Any info or advice much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Was it JPSS? If so, 375 for 25 seconds. Also, use a Teflon sheet. If you don't have one use Parchment Paper until you get a Teflon Sheet.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

400F is a bit hot. Back off a few degrees


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Cotton scorches at 400f


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you sure your gauge is correct?..

I am guessing this is a "hot peel" product....If so, you can back off a bit but not much...You will need 390 to 395......


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi. It was a screenprinted Plastisol design on transfer paper. The instructions that came with it says 390F to 400F for 10 seconds. But I have been having a hard time with it, any lower than 400 F and the damn design does not come off the paper. It has some kind of silver glitter stuff on it? Been a pain.

After a closer look I see the lower faint darker color follows the slight curve of how the black burnout shirts were I did just before this one. Could I have gotten some of the polyester color onto the top plate? Will order a few Teflon sheets tonight, thanks.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

> Cotton scorches at 400f


Well that is what I was wondering; now I know! Thanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

IMO....If your design is not ad hearing, putting a Teflon sheet over top will make the problem worse....The Teflon sheet will absorb some of the heat you need to make the transfer work.....


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

> IMO....If your design is not ad hearing, putting a Teflon sheet over top will make the problem worse....The Teflon sheet will absorb some of the heat you need to make the transfer work.....


I was wondering about that too. I think I just need to forget this design, it's the same one I asked about last week. Can't seem to get it to come off the paper right. Maybe it's old or something. Live and learn,,,, doing that a lot these days!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If the papers not sticking right, you're probably not adding enough pressure.


----------

